# CZ Rami Polymer vs. Alloy



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Guys, this is my first thread that I'm starting since my hello in the other section  In case you didn't read that thread, next week I am starting my handgun collection, and I'm already decided on a CZ85 Combat 9mm Dual Tone. I am going to also get a Rami in either a 9mm or a .40S&W (that's a whole other decision, it's mostly for my girlfried to shoot, but it's of course mine haha), but at the gun shop I was at today they only had the polymer model in stock. Based on the pictures online of the two, I feel as though the alloy framed version looks nicer but as I said I haven't seen it in person yet. I was just wondering what your opinions are on which one might be better? Is it mostly based on feel? Are there advantages/disadvantages to one over the other? Not so much worried about overall weight since we're not allowed to carry here (stupid laws). I appreciate any opinions/advice!

-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the Rami P in 9mm and my father inlaw has the Rami alloy in .40sw. I would suggest the metal frame in the 9mm (short barrel pretty light weight gun the .40 is really snappy). I would also suggest the 9mm due to reliability, there has been quite a few problems with ftf's in the .40. I've only put 150 rounds through my gun and have never experienced a ftf. The accuracy was amazing for a 3" barrel right out of the box and the more i shoot it the better it feels. I think I like the alloy frame more due to the rubber grip and the fact that it doesn't weigh any more then the poly. I bought mine at a gun show for what i feel was a pretty good deal or i would have gotten the alloy.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not trying to knock CZ, but from what I've read, the Ramis seem to run hot or cold. That kind of thing didn't prevent me from buying certain pistols, but given that there are a lot of more reliable compact 9's out there, a Rami wouldn't be on my to do list. Another reason why it wouldn't be on my list is that there are so many other interesting makes out there, and I wouldn't have a second CZ when I could have a first Glock, or Springfield, or S&W, or Colt, or H&K, or Sig, or Walther, or Kimber, or Beretta, or Browning, or Steyr, or..... you get the idea.

But that's just me.

Welcome to the forum. Whatever you do, don't start a thread asking which is better - Glock or XD?. It really gets nasty around here.....
:mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions guys! Interesting opinion PhilR, we looked at a BUNCH of different models today and she didn't like the XD because it was too top heavy she said, the second favorite was the glock 19, which I know from experience the glocks are great guns and I wouldn't mind owning one. She is basically in LOVE with a beretta 9000 that she held, but I've read some horrible reviews and I didn't like the feel of it in my hand and that matters too. So, I guess we're not TOTALLY decided on the Rami yet, but I'm not budging on my CZ85  She's just really picky (more so than me), so it's tough to find one that she feels is comfortable for her. Any other opinions/advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't seen a bad review or complaint about the rami in a 9mm just the .40. they do take a little breaking in but i prefer the feel of sa/da and dont like striker fire models, Its all in preference. My first had experience with my rami and my father inlaws has been great and i would and do trust my rami completely.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't come across any bad reviews for the Rami either, that's one of the reasons I was very seriously looking at it.

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> She is basically in LOVE with a beretta 9000 that she held, but I've read some horrible reviews and I didn't like the feel of it in my hand and that matters too.
> Any other opinions/advice is greatly appreciated!


You might look at the pistols that have interchangeable backstraps, which will allow you to customize the fit somewhat. My favorite is the Walther P99, which comes in both standard-sized and compact versions. The standard P99 fits better in my hand than any other poly pistol I've ever used. I think that the S&W M&P's, and the new poly Sigs have this feature as well.

One thing going for the Glocks, besides their reliability, is that accessories are very easy to find, and generally not as expensive as other makes.

PhilR.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks PhilR, we'll have to look at that Walther we haven't seen one of those around yet. There was a used glock at the store we were at that had a hogue slip on rubber grip and she loved that. So, I was thinking a new glock and just picking up that $8 slip on haha. She's such a small girl and she surprisingly likes the wider style grips, but I'd feel more comfortable knowing that she would feel comfortable with it, so her being picky isn't a bad thing at all I guess. Thanks for your input, I can't get enough! 

-Jeff-

Edit: I just realized why we haven't looked at the Walthers, and I knew this for the Sigs but they're a little pricey at the moment since I'm already for sure buying the CZ85. I'll keep those in mind for next time though!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just started looking at the S&W SW9VE, and the prices are unbeatable. It's basically $250 (after mail-in $50 rebate), plus you get 2 free magazines with the rebate from S&W. I'm sure I could find rubber grips or atleast a rubber slip-on grip for this right? Not too fond of the look of the stainless on these guns, but the price is very appealing. Any opinions on this gun? Thanks again!

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I looked at the SW9Ve, but just as many others had mentioned, it did have a very heavy trigger pull. However, they do have a reputation for being a reliable handgun. If someone just wanted a home defense gun and didn't plan on using it for lots of range time, it would make a good choice. I would also bet money that your s.o. will hate the trigger pull.

Since price is a consideration, you might also look at the used ex-German handguns that are easy to find. You can get a Sig P6 (the same as a 225) for under $300 if you are willing to mail order. The same goes for the Walther P1, which is a P-38 with military markings. Both of these are standard-sized single-stack 9mm's that are quite fun to shoot. If this is something that interests you, PM me and I'll shoot you some links (yes, pun intended...).

PhilR.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I appreciate your help Phil, we just got back from a long day of looking at handguns and her holding them. She actually found another one that she REALLY liked the feel of and I actually did as well but I don't know much of anything about this company except that it's owned by Beretta. The model we both liked was a Stoeger Cougar in 40S&W. It had a really good feel to it, and the price seemed good as well ($330). I'm gonna go now and try to find some reviews for this handgun, anyone have any experience with these? Thanks again!

-Jeff-


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I appreciate your help Phil, we just got back from a long day of looking at handguns and her holding them. She actually found another one that she REALLY liked the feel of and I actually did as well but I don't know much of anything about this company except that it's owned by Beretta. The model we both liked was a Stoeger Cougar in 40S&W. It had a really good feel to it, and the price seemed good as well ($330). I'm gonna go now and try to find some reviews for this handgun, anyone have any experience with these? Thanks again!
> 
> -Jeff-


I have one in 9mm. I bought one for two reasons. First, it fit my hand just great. Second, I couldn't pass up the price, which was $330 out the door. For once the gun rag reviews were accurate. I'm now over the 500 round count, mostly reloads (115 grain Berry plated RN over 4.5 grains of HP38) and some factory - WWB, S&B and some Federal SD loads. No FTF or FTE and has been completely reliable. Not the greatest for concealement and not the greatest if you're shooting for groups at twenty-five yards, but it puts them where they need to be at combat distances.

Stoeger is actually owned by Beretta. They shipped their tooling to Turkey - lower labor costs - and make essentially the Beretta Cougar with the Stoeger label at half the cost. Magazines and grips from the Beretta Cougar fit the Stoeger Cougar perfectly, as do holsters etc.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Roadrunner, from what I've read it has pretty amazing reviews. It's basically a beretta with a different name stamped on it and $200 cheaper. I think this is what we're gonna go with, it felt really good and the price was right. I appreciate everyones help. Any other input is always welcome!

-Jeff-

P.S. If anyone can help me out I made a post in the Long Gun section seeing if anyone knew what I should get for my shotgun.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11813 thanks!!!


----------



## rockhill (Jan 11, 2008)

Beefy I think you have hit upon the true answer. The pistol feels good in your hands and the price fits the budget. There are loyalist for all brands and you will hear/read good/bad reviews on all. I like the way my XD40 service shoots but prefer to carry my Beretta 380. Works for me but probably not for others. Key thing is gaining proficency in which ever weapon you come home with.
Good luck and put in some range time.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My friend has and carrys the cougar in a 9mm. He said he has never had a problem with it. I have shot it and I would consider it one of the better feeling guns i have shot. Sounds like you found a winner


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've read nothing but good things about the Stoeger, and I think it would make a great range/fun/HD gun. Please put up a range report - with pics if you can - once you have put it through it's paces....

PhilR.


----------

